# Migrants have Returned



## Philnlucky (Mar 31, 2018)

Cedar Waxwings and Parula Warblers showed up this week. Also caught a Pileated drumming a hollow tree.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 1, 2018)

Great images! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 1, 2018)

Very nice shots!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 1, 2018)

Fine pictures. Love that Pileated!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 1, 2018)

Great pic's,,,, saw a couple Pilleated the other day and our 1st Robin yesterday,,,, the songbirds are back but haven't seen them yet, can hear them though,,,,


----------



## natureman (Apr 1, 2018)

Great set of photos.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 1, 2018)

Awesome captures - great colors!


----------



## Philnlucky (Apr 1, 2018)

wvdawg said:


> Awesome captures - great colors!



Thanks!


----------



## pdsniper (Apr 9, 2018)

fantastic pictures, love the cedar wax wing


----------



## rip18 (Apr 18, 2018)

Spring is springing!  Had a pile of buntings & grosbeaks in the back yard this weekend.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2018)

Great pics, especially the cedar waxwing. They are very beautiful birds but the mess they make in a flock is very ugly. They love to eat those blue / purple berries of loriope when they are down here in the winter. Their droppings have a nasty purple stain, especially on my white pickup truck! Ha!
I believe you are seeing holdovers from the winter, as they migrate down here from the North during the colder months.


----------



## carver (Apr 24, 2018)

Very nice...


----------

